# Extra Tags to Feed Hungry?



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of any place around Grand Forks that will accept deer to help feed the hungry? I am thinking about picking up an extra tag or two to help out? If anyone knows where I can drop em off, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would call the MN DNR if you want that information. I know they will be able to help you. How is the goose hunting so far out there? It's been slow over here in Grand Rapids. My buddy and I would like to come out to Grand Forks and do some goose shooting. If you would like some company, or know of any fields we can get on, I would appreciate your help.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I usually don't hunt much around grand forks for ducks or geese, I usually try to make it back towards home to hunt. I am originally from Edmore/Langdon area. Its been pretty slow for geese as of late, but when duck season opens up, watch out. Tons of ducks around. Geese are really hard to pattern this year. They might be there one day and the next notta. Its a gamble either way. Laters. Shoot me a pm and let me know if you are planning on coming up. Laters.


----------

